# which hyatt properties do not have a rofr



## bfree (Jun 21, 2007)

which hyatts do not have a rofr.  is it hit or miss whether they take it back. are there any without


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 22, 2007)

bfree said:


> which hyatts do not have a rofr.  is it hit or miss whether they take it back. are there any without



none!!!  SORRY!!!


----------

